# Problem with opening a socket in mod_fastcgi process in c



## tc (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am using mod_fastcgi with apache webserver, I have made a module in C which cater fastcgi request and also act as TCP Server which communicate with some other module-x acting as client. It works fine when only one such module runs. 

But when I configure to run another similar module, Both the process gets same file descriptors when  socket(PF_INET,SOCK_STREAM,0) is called and when new connection is accepted from module-x, which results in unexpected behavior while sending messages to module-x.

HTTP Configuration

```
FastCgiServer /scripts/first.fcgi -processes 1 
FastCgiServer /scripts/second.fcgi -processes 1
```
Any one can help please .......

Thanks,
TC


----------

